# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  تم بحمد الله القضاء علي رشاشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

## مرهف

*بعد رحلة تقصي عن العضو 
ابو الخير 
وبمجهود مقدر من بعض الاخوه تم اكتشاف رشاشه 
بيننا وهو العضو 
ابو الخير 
ولذلك تم حظره للابد 
وتحوم الشكوك الان علي بعض الاعضاء 
وبعد التقصي والقبض عليهم 
سنوافيكم باسماءهم 
الله اكبر ولا نامت اعين الرشاشات
تحياتي
...


*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ابو الخير رشاشة 

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 

لو ابو الخير رشاشة 

فان العضو الذى رشحه ابو الخير برضو رشاشة 
راجع بوست طلبات التفعيل يا قدورة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور اخي وليد 
تم حظر العضو 
*- ميدو -*
للابد 
ومازال البحث جاريا 
للقبض علي الرشاشات 
والله الموفق
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ابو الخير رشاشة 

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 

لو ابو الخير رشاشة 

فان العضو الذى رشحه ابو الخير برضو رشاشة 
راجع بوست طلبات التفعيل يا قدورة



 

ابو الخير قاعد بى هناك يا وليد 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*والرشحهم ليك ...برضهم رشاشات ..احترس يا قدورة ...ولو عندك زول بي جاي اتصل ... اي مساعدة ...
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*ده الشغل 
معا نحو منبر خالي من الرشاشات
نحي الادارة العين الساهرة 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا زيزو 
بخصوص الجماهير

قبل كدة الاخ جمرة اكتشف رشوشية ابو الخير 

الا ان الاشراف اعاده مرة اخرى 

دة قالو مزمل اكد مريختو
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا زيزو 
بخصوص الجماهير

قبل كدة الاخ جمرة اكتشف رشوشية ابو الخير 

الا ان الاشراف اعاده مرة اخرى 

دة قالو مزمل اكد مريختو






مزمل القال كروجر فى وطه ولاغيرو
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*يجب ان يكون نظيفا من كل الرشاشات 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*جمممرة ونستبرا
هيييي يييكا
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

جمممرة ونستبرا
هيييي يييكا



عاين الزول البشبه وليد ابو صلعة دة :thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*معا نحو منبرللمريخاب والمريخاب فقط 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*رسالة وصلتنى للتو من عضو المنتدى ( بدر الدين كرار )

ضروري جدا ياوليد الان الان 
الاتصال علي الرقم 0596243939 
بخصوص الرشاشه الانقبض الان 
ضروري

قولو لبدر الدين دة انا ما عندى رصيد بضرب عالمى 
اضرب ليهو يا قدورة وشوف الحاصل شنو 

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بدر الدين كرار يحتاج الى اعادة تفتيش
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عاين الزول البشبه وليد ابو صلعة دة :thumbup:



تعال نعمل منتدى المصلعين أون لاين
يمكن نلقا لينا علاج

رايك شنووو؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*تم القبض علي المفعوص المدعو عمار البرنس
وهو مسجل لدينا باسم 
صفوه بلا حدود
ومازال البحث جارياً
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*والله مساكين
يومم أسود الليلة
الليلة ليلة فش الغبينه ساااااي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

تم القبض علي المفعوص المدعو عمار البرنس
وهو مسجل لدينا باسم 
صفوه بلا حدود
ومازال البحث جارياً



هههههههههههه

لينا المريخابية شخصيا ،،،

اين الماسورة مدير شئون العضوية ؟ :wink2:
*

----------


## مرهف

*تم حذف عضوية 
كلتشي اوسونو للابد
وهو المبعوص
عمار الفرنس نفسه
وما زال البحث جاريا
*

----------


## mohd khair

*والله يا قدورة عقدتنا


*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

تم حذف عضوية 
كلتشي اوسونو للابد
وهو المبعوص
عمار الفرنس نفسه
وما زال البحث جاريا



 سير وعين الله ترعاك 
يامرهف الانسان
وياعبدالقادر القادر
وياابوحسام تمام فى التمام
وياود خليل المابخيل
وانا دافرك بى جاى
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والله مساكين
يومم أسود الليلة
الليلة ليلة فش الغبينه ساااااي



الدور جاييييييك
اصبر بس
*

----------


## كونان

*لينا هههههههههههههههههه 

عبد القادر ارفع لك القبعة
*

----------


## Osama

*عليكم بهم ولاتأخدكم بهم رأفة

جرب دا يا قادر .. سرو باااااااااااااتع 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الدور جاييييييك
اصبر بس



والليييييييييله نقوم نجري يعني
مع إنك من مدني مفروض تحمينا يارشاشة
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والليييييييييله نقوم نجري يعني
مع إنك من مدني مفروض تحمينا يارشاشة



ورينى من مدنى وين
وفى اى حته عشان احميك
وده تلفونى 0121372178
واعمل لى مسكول وانا بخش عليك
على الحرام ماتخسر حاجه
*

----------


## كونان

*الip  يا قدورة لو بتقدر
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عليك باى عضو عندو صلعة يا قدورة 

ولو انت ظااااااااااااااتو عندك صلعة برضو تشيل روحك برة 
اى زول بلبس طاقية لا  حتى ولو كان زول مدنى وبتاع امن الموقع 

تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

الip يا قدورة لو بتقدر



لو عائز يشيل زيت الكركار المجلبط بيهو شعرك دة ظااااااااااااتو بشيلو ليك
دة قدورة .. انت ما تبعرفوا ولا شنووو :wink2:
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

لو عائز يشيل زيت الكركار المجلبط بيهو شعرك دة ظااااااااااااتو بشيلو ليك
دة قدورة .. انت ما تبعرفوا ولا شنووو :wink2:





:busted_red::busted_red::busted_red: من امبارح سمى فاير ..اختانى يا وليد 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والليييييييييله نقوم نجري يعني
مع إنك من مدني مفروض تحمينا يارشاشة



الاخ مرهف
انا متاكد
محمد حسن عثمان
ومن اركويت
وانا بعد بكره ماشى  عليهو
النشوف الصلعه دى اخرها شنو:007:
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بالكيماوي يا قدوره  رش شديد
*

----------


## مرهف

*كونان 



انت بتعرف العضو
العارض
لانه كاتب من زكاه هو انت 
عاجل 
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*اصدقائي الصفوة اهنئكم علي هذه المتابعة الاهتمام بالقضاء علي رشاشات المنتدي اخواني عايزة ابلغ عن رشاشة فاجاني وجوده ومشاركته في المنتدى وانا اعرفه حق المعرفة داخل باسم كورتينا الرجاء بحظر عضويته فورا 
*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

كونان 



انت بتعرف العضو
العارض
لانه كاتب من زكاه هو انت 
عاجل 



 
اى :thumbup:مريخابى مجنون 
مسجل فى المحبين 
*

----------


## مرهف

*تم الحظر اختي نجمة السعد
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

رسالة وصلتنى للتو من عضو المنتدى ( بدر الدين كرار )

ضروري جدا ياوليد الان الان 
الاتصال علي الرقم 0596243939 
بخصوص الرشاشه الانقبض الان 
ضروري 
قولو لبدر الدين دة انا ما عندى رصيد بضرب عالمى 
اضرب ليهو يا قدورة وشوف الحاصل شنو 



يا حبيب لو كان عندي تلفونك كان اتصلت عليك ارسلت لك رساله ثانيه 
الرشاشه دا هو السليماني (( في الزريبه )) قال اش قال في الجماهير بقيت مشرف !!!
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

اى :thumbup:مريخابى مجنون 


مسجل فى المحبين 



مريخابى مجنون زول مزمل وا:thumbup:لله 

رشو برة يا قدورة ورش معاهو كوكو ظاااااااااااتوووووووو
ولا شنوو  :0069:برضو رشو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اعتذاري للغالي 
العارض
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*محمد حسين عثمان ياكته
وكل التفاصيل في معلوماتي الشخصية
العضوية رقم 10 عدييييل كدا يعني من الأوائل
ولا شنووو؟

رقم التلفون 0912916122
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

يا حبيب لو كان عندي تلفونك كان اتصلت عليك ارسلت لك رساله ثانيه 
الرشاشه دا هو السليماني (( في الزريبه )) قال اش قال في الجماهير بقيت مشرف !!!



عليك الله دة السجيمانى 

برافو بدر كرار 

:x11:
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الليله نوم نهي حتي الصباح نظافه شديده
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عليك الله دة السجيمانى 

برافو بدر كرار 

:x11:



ياهو زاتووووووووووووووووووووووو ياوليد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مريخابى مجنون زول مزمل وا:thumbup:لله 

رشو برة يا قدورة ورش معاهو كوكو ظاااااااااااتوووووووو
ولا شنوو  :0069:برضو رشو




والله الحقد دا لو ماخليتو مافي شعره حتفضل ليك:6f6754d5085b1c123a5
يامصلع....
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مريخابى مجنون زول مزمل وا:thumbup:لله 

رشو برة يا قدورة ورش معاهو كوكو ظاااااااااااتوووووووو
ولا شنوو :0069:برضو رشو



ياوليد 
على الطلاق مرهف عارف شغلو
ولابجامل
وبينى وبينك 
شوف المنتدى  دا ماشى كيف
زى الحلاوه

ويابدره رايك شنو 
فى الكلام ده
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

محمد حسين عثمان ياكته
وكل التفاصيل في معلوماتي الشخصية
العضوية رقم 10 عدييييل كدا يعني من الأوائل
ولا شنووو؟

رقم التلفون 0912916122



يا اخوى انا جيت برج الجزيرة فى مدنى عشان اخش نت 
سالت سيد المحل دة منو 
فى واحد كدة قال سيدو اسمو محمد حسين الهلالابى 
طوالى ختيتها فى حنانى وجيت صادى لموقف السوق المركزى 
وشفتك  قااااااااااااااااعد فى الكاونتر بصلعتك الرهيبة دى 
اهه شن قولك 
ولا شنووو :wink2:
رشووو يا قدووورة 
تهئ تهئ 
كتة الحق زولك ما يرشوو برة :thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

تم الحظر اختي نجمة السعد



 الف شكر واهنئكم علي المتابعة  والاهتمام
*

----------


## وليد

*:009::009:
هااااااااع ... مين هناااااااك
:d:d
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

يا اخوى انا جيت برج الجزيرة فى مدنى عشان اخش نت 
سالت سيد المحل دة منو 
فى واحد كدة قال سيدو اسمو محمد حسين الهلالابى 
طوالى ختيتها فى حنانى وجيت صادى لموقف السوق المركزى 
وشفتك  قااااااااااااااااعد فى الكاونتر بصلعتك الرهيبة دى 
اهه شن قولك 
ولا شنووو :wink2:
رشووو يا قدووورة 
تهئ تهئ 
كتة الحق زولك ما يرشوو برة :thumbup:



قول :182fd25f9b06446ba41

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*استغفر الله العظيم 


ولا شنوو
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا محمد حسين انا جيت وسالت منك 
زى ما قلت ليك بخصوص السفر للكورة 
ووصيت ليك زميلك فى المكتب 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

يا محمد حسين انا جيت وسالت منك 
زى ما قلت ليك بخصوص السفر للكورة 
ووصيت ليك زميلك فى المكتب 




والله شرفتنا بالزيارة وأنا آسف والله. بس إنتا ماأكدتا لي.
والنيه موجوده إنشاء الله في أول مباراة في الرد كسل الجديد بإذن الله
ولازم نتلاقى ياميدو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والنيه موجوده إنشاء الله في أول مباراة في الرد كسل الجديد بإذن الله



 
الزول دة كج يا محمد على 
الزول دة اخطر من جمرة فى الكجوجية 
الزول دة اختاهو غادى غادى 
الزول دة ما يباريك لاى مباراة :thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*بكرة انشاء الله لو خلصت بدرى بمر عليك 
انت بتكون موجود للساعة كم ؟ 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

بكرة انشاء الله لو خلصت بدرى بمر عليك 
انت بتكون موجود للساعة كم ؟ 



هوووووووووويا 

عاين ديل 

دة بوست بتاع القبض على الرشوشات 
مش بوست ونسة 
:plane:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا وليد 
والله نحن لو بيدنا اى مريخابى نصل محل ما يكون 
حتى ناس السعودية والامارات (امكن نلقى لينا زوغة ) 
بعدين يا وليد ناس مدنى ديل كلهم ناس بركة ياخ 

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

بكرة انشاء الله لو خلصت بدرى بمر عليك 
انت بتكون موجود للساعة كم ؟ 





نتلاقى بكرهالساعة 6 ونمشي نصلي المغرب مع كته
وندعو لوليد ربنا يقوم ليهو صويفات في صلعتو دي

رايك شنو؟

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على عبدالماجد
					

بعدين يا وليد ناس مدنى ديل كلهم ناس بركة ياخ 





من صلعتو دى شكلو بركة :thumbup:
ما تنسى تصل شيخ كتة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*جدا يا حبيب انشاء الله 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين كرار
					

يا حبيب لو كان عندي تلفونك كان اتصلت عليك ارسلت لك رساله ثانيه 
الرشاشه دا هو السليماني (( في الزريبه )) قال اش قال في الجماهير بقيت مشرف !!!



 
السليماني محظور في الجماهير يا حبيب
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

السليماني محظور في الجماهير يا حبيب



دا الكلام ............. تسلم ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

نتلاقى بكرهالساعة 6 ونمشي نصلي المغرب مع كته

وندعو لوليد ربنا يقوم ليهو صويفات في صلعتو دي 
رايك شنو؟




انا اتفقته مع محمد حسين 
ياودعبدالماجد بضرب ليك فى التلفون
ووليد ده خليهو لى
ده من الكجوراب
القال فيهم جمره هم
سبب النتيجه الحصلت دى
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*أوعي بعد شوية تطلوعنا رشاااااااااااااشات ياإدارة:wink2:
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

أوعي بعد شوية تطلوعنا رشاااااااااااااشات ياإدارة:wink2:



كان صبرتى الدور جاييييييييييك:thumbup:
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*هويييييييييييي...هنا بوست لرش القطن ....ممنوع الونسة .. واقتراح يا قدورة ..على العضوية ابراز بطاقة عضوية نادي المريخ على الاقل لتشجيع العضوية ... ولا ايه رايكم ...
*

----------


## yasen

*والله نضفتو المنتدي نضافه شديده ماخليتو زول حايم لمن ععد الاعضاء بقي بسيط :thumbup::thumbup:
بس خلو بالكم ماتكسرو ليكم نفس صفوه في النظافه دي :0069:
:bye1:
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*شغل نضيف 
سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم
أضربو الرشاريش
*

----------


## mamoun15

*التحية للادارة وهي تطهر منبر الزعيم من الرشاشات المندسين
*

----------


## ياسر صلاح

*معا نحو مجتمع خالى من الرشاشات
*

----------


## مرهف

*حتي اللحظه تم كشح 31 رشاشه 
وهنالك 17 تحت الرقابه 
والاستقصاء 
وقريبا سيكون المنبر خاليا من الرشاشات 
ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*شغل نضيف يا مرهف والله

لا تأخذك فيهم رحمة او شفقة 
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 
الكشــــــــح الجد بعد يوم 5-2-2009
اى زووول ما كمل بياناتو كاملة
لا يلومنا بعدها :busted_red:
 


,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لدي سؤال يااخونا الغواصة الكان بتلائم داك طلع شنووالذكاه منو   
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

حتي اللحظه تم كشح 31 رشاشه 
وهنالك 17 تحت الرقابه 
والاستقصاء 
وقريبا سيكون المنبر خاليا من الرشاشات 
ان شاء الله 




الكشــــــــح الجد بعد يوم 5-2-2009
اى زووول ما كمل بياناتو كاملة
لا يلومنا بعدها :busted_red:




بعد كشح 31 جاى تعمل شنو
حقو يشيلو  منك شريط ونجمة من وليد
عاملين


ولك اجمل تحية يا عبدالقادر على الشغل النضيف

*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

حتي اللحظه تم كشح 31 رشاشه 
وهنالك 17 تحت الرقابه 
والاستقصاء 
وقريبا سيكون المنبر خاليا من الرشاشات 
ان شاء الله 



 

خوفتوووووووونا عديل كده 

بالتوفيق انشاءالله :thumbup:
*

----------


## مرهف

*تم القبض علي صديقنا قديما بالمشاهير 
الاخ هيثم قندلا بصحبة سبعه ركاب اخرين 
وقد تم ارجاعهم للزريبه 
وبالامس تم كشح 14 اخرين 
ومازالت حملة الغربله مستمره 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*يا ابو سمر جايلك ما تقول اني ناسيك 
نديك فرصه شويه ونكشحك 
...
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

يا ابو سمر جايلك ما تقول اني ناسيك 
نديك فرصه شويه ونكشحك 
...



 حلوة يا عبدالقادر
ده بتكون رشوة مديرة العضوية قندهار
تحياتى الى المهذب ابوسمر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*والله يالقطاني كلهم اخوه كرام نحترمهم 
ونقدرهم ونكن لهم اسمي ايات الموده
لكن هنا الوضع يختلف 
تخريمه 
يا ابوسمر 24 ساعه كيف 
اديناك عشان القطاني والعضه 
72 ساعه اضافيه 
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,,,,
 
ابو ســـــــمر تحت الحماية 
والضمان الشخصي ,,, 
وعلى مسئوليتي :006: 




...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 
يا حليلو قندلا ,,,, 
كان رشاشة طيب :cry:
 



,,,,
                        	*

----------


## كته

*[quote=جمـــرة;5541],,,,,,,,,,,,

ابو ســـــــمر تحت الحماية 
والضمان الشخصي ,,, 
وعلى مسئوليتي :006: 



شييييييييييييييك بدون ضمان
البيانات اهم شى
*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

,,,,,,,,,,,,

ابو ســـــــمر تحت الحماية 
والضمان الشخصي ,,, 
وعلى مسئوليتي :006: 




...



 
الله يخلى غندهار :006:
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

,,,,,,,,,,,,

ابو ســـــــمر تحت الحماية 
والضمان الشخصي ,,, 
وعلى مسئوليتي :006: 




...



 ما قلنا الرشوه قندهار
اظهر وبان عليك الامان

الحق يا امن
واحد طلع مرتشى
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الحظر محمد جمره ظااااتو

...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياشيخ انت بوصوك
اعمل مابدالك
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*شكرا قدورة وشكرا
 للادارة علي حرصكم من المتابعة 
من اجل منبر نظيف خالي من اي اسلحة رشاشة 

نتمني من الجميع العمل سويا ومساعدة الادارة لكل من تسول له نفسه المساس بهذا المنبر الجميل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

الله يخلى غندهار :006:



يا كونان ما قندهار بيت السماية ،،، :wink2:
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

,,,,,,,,,,,,
 
ابو ســـــــمر تحت الحماية 
والضمان الشخصي ,,, 
وعلى مسئوليتي :006: 




...




قبييييل سارا لمن قالت ليكم نحنا معروفييييين قولتو ليه لع .. ليييييييه؟؟
كمان بقت فيها حركات حمايه وكدا؟؟

*

----------


## Mr speed

*مطلوب بف باف بأسرع فرصه
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

تم القبض علي صديقنا قديما بالمشاهير 
الاخ هيثم قندلا بصحبة سبعه ركاب اخرين 
وقد تم ارجاعهم للزريبه 
وبالامس تم كشح 14 اخرين 
ومازالت حملة الغربله مستمره 
...



يا مرهف قندلا دا حبيبنا اوعى يكون رشيتو بالمبيد لانو عندو حساسية :thumbup:

قندلا دا بكون رايح من اهلو كان تديهو جمرة يوديهو معاهو الزريبة في مشاويرو الكتيرة بي هناك

بعدين ابو سمر دا شغال لي ناس طارق حامد وود البقعة وجمرة مشويات وصواني مدنكلة كتل قلوبهم 

كان قلبك حن عليهو دردقو لي وزح بعيد عشان الدم ما يرشك :0069:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

يا مرهف قندلا دا حبيبنا اوعى يكون رشيتو بالمبيد لانو عندو حساسية :thumbup:

قندلا دا بكون رايح من اهلو كان تديهو جمرة يوديهو معاهو الزريبة في مشاويرو الكتيرة بي هناك

بعدين ابو سمر دا شغال لي ناس طارق حامد وود البقعة وجمرة مشويات وصواني مدنكلة كتل قلوبهم 

كان قلبك حن عليهو دردقو لي وزح بعيد عشان الدم ما يرشك :0069:



يا حبيبنا ومالك نسيت جمرة وبيت السماية :wink2:
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مجهود مقدر من الادارة

وانا واحد من الناس الاتصل عليهم الاخ عبدالقادر حتي يتاكد من انتمائي

لوني كلون دمي

عشت موفور القيم يامريخ السعد
                        	*

----------

